# Knives: Station Or Apron



## tsblo (Jan 19, 2007)

A question that has been going around work now.
Some of the cooks on line use the apron to keep our knives close, although, it makes it more precarious to work on line and dance around 4-6 razer sharp blades, or do you leave it on your station where it can grow legs and walk away?

So to all the cooks and chefs here, whats your preference?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Toolbox... 

Most of the knives and stuff I need are in a toolbox with a padlock and enough bright colours and stickers to make sure everyone knows its my toolbox. The removable tray from the toolbox has just the knives I'll be needing at my immediate area, one or two at the most.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

At my newest job, I usually only have out my pairing knife, chefs knife, steel, pepper mill and rubber spatula. Everything else I take out and put away as needed. I leave it at my station, but I pretty much only use anything for prep. I camp out during service.


----------



## sterlingssmith (Oct 9, 2007)

I have all my knife's engraved with my name on each blade. If I thaught their would be a problem, with someone taking my knife, I would tell every one that if my knife's would go missing, it would be my job over my kinfe's. It worked no one ever took antything from me over 17 years.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i keep my knives at my station and all the people i with i dont think would take any, I only keep my chef knife and steel during service so i dont loose track of any of my knives, Also i have all my knives engraved so if i do "loose" it can be found.


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Keeping knives in you apron?! So that others have to "dance" around them?! That is a bad accident and lawsuit waiting to happen. Saftey is formost before fear of theft. I've had knives stollen, only when I worked at a hotel and there were 20 other cooks around. Taking the extra 30 seconds to put a knife when your not using it, then a nother 30 to wipe down your cutting board and station, now your kitchen's running smoother already. The snap on plastic blade covers are nice as well, they'll protect your edge and others -but I still would strongly advise against keeping knives in aprons. My kitchen is a true galley, you bump people in every station...someone would be dead by the end of the shift.
-ciao


----------



## tsblo (Jan 19, 2007)

Mind you, theres 8 of us on line, and well all know each other to a T. I dont have to think about the guy on saute is going to move past me on my left, I _know_ he is going to the left. Its how we've all be trained. Its like theres a 2 foot box painted on the floor of our stations and we don't move out of it. From grill, to resting, to oven to mise is all within a 2 foot area, or possibly one step at most. Our kitchen was designed to hack out orders, and thats what we do. And if I may say, were pretty good at it 

However space is a premium for our line. On grill I have my mise which has the 40-50 spices and garnishes, as well as a stack of square 9 inch plates, and a stack of large 11 inch oval plates. I have my hotel pans, all set for holding meat to rest before rapid reheat. 5 or six pairs of tongs, and suddenly I don't have alot of room for my knives. I keep mine on my station, always, I don't have time to think is it on my apron or station, so its staying in one spot.
The fry cook though, he keeps a chefs knife and a pair of tongs tucked into the cord of his apron. Our prep cook is the worst though. Pairing knives, butcher knife, cleaver, schimtar, and chefs knife. All tucking into his apron.
So I see it at my work, but I was wondering, what about yours.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

If you know each other wouldnt you think you have enough trust for the guy next to you to not steal your knife? Im not trying to insult but im just saying.


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Tsblo, 
I can see how it works for you, it sounds pretty luxurious compaired to my kitchen, We've got just three on the "line" but the line is only long enough for a 6 burner, a 17 inch pasta boiler and a convection oven. Our place was a 1930's garage, converted (poorly) about 25 years ago into a restaurant. Our 2 prep tables/areas become the pass and the slicer table during service. If a cook forgot to prep something, he's got the 8" surface in front of his mise station to work with...thats it. On our line we're just use to it, we probably say "behind" , "crossing" or "oven door" in our sleep after a friday night. But then again we also do 120-130 covers in a 44 seater on the weekend. 
-mabey THATS why we drink? 
-Cheers


----------



## tsblo (Jan 19, 2007)

Well the original question wasn't what I should do, but what you guys do at your work. I trust all the other guys with my life.


----------



## shadowchef (Jan 5, 2007)

does the guy at least have a guard on them? like was said before, that just seems like an accident waiting to happen. not only would i be concerned for the people around me but you have to worry somewhat about yourself if your carrying a knife in a pocket at any point in time. (not directed at you or your co workers just a general statement) not something ive really seen in the kitchens ive been. but as long as no one is getting hurt, the chefs ok with it, and you kitchen can still run then what ever works. right?


----------



## shadowchef (Jan 5, 2007)

(forgot to answer the question :lol i keep my knives put away in my knife bag of tool box except for the few that i am using or i will need a lot. single task knives that i use come out only long enough for me to use them and then back to the box for them.


----------

